# Lcd Outback Tv Part



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I think this may have been posted before, but, I can't find it..









Our LCD Television is mounted in the trailer on a swivel bracket. This can be removed to take it outside (nice feature!!) and there is a mounting bracket that it fits into. I tried calling Legend at www.pwwservice.com a few times and can't get through.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the part broken? If so, then get your dealer to get one under warranty. They still may be able to get you one if you want it for other reasons. BTW, you don't actually say which part you are looking for.... the mounting bracket???


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

My tv is a different bracket as it does not swivel..............and i do not have an outside mount.............i would be interested in knowing when you find out...........as i would like an outside mount.

I only maybe use the TV once a year outside.........for some special Sporting event...........but it would be nice to have for when i want to have it..........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jetjane said:


> Is the part broken? If so, then get your dealer to get one under warranty. They still may be able to get you one if you want it for other reasons. BTW, you *don't actually say which part* you are looking for.... the mounting bracket???


I would gladly list the part - if I new the proper name, but, unfortunately the manual and info with this unit does not provide part numbers.

Here is a picture of the outside mounting bracket - the only difference between this one and the inside one is that it dosen't have the level....


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We got an extra little level in with our paperwork so maybe they all come with one.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> My tv is a different bracket as it does not swivel..............and i do not have an outside mount.............i would be interested in knowing when you find out...........as i would like an outside mount.
> 
> I only maybe use the TV once a year outside.........for some special Sporting event...........but it would be nice to have for when i want to have it..........


No outside mount? I thought they put that on all the '09 models. Its definitely a nice feature and they also provided the electrical outlet and cable hookup...I will definitely let you know if I find anything. If I do, do you want me to order you one?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I found a similar, but not the same, one for sale on Amazon.com. Click HERE for the link if you want to see it. You didn't say if yours is broken or if you just wanted an extra one to mount somewhere else but your dealer should be able to order one for you either way.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jetjane said:


> I found a similar, but not the same, one for sale on Amazon.com. Click HERE for the link if you want to see it. You didn't say if yours is broken or if you just wanted an extra one to mount somewhere else but your dealer should be able to order one for you either way.


Its not broken - thanks for the link - it looks like the part, but, I don't need the whole mount.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is the other post - I called Keystone and left a message.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> My tv is a different bracket as it does not swivel..............and i do not have an outside mount.............i would be interested in knowing when you find out...........as i would like an outside mount.
> 
> I only maybe use the TV once a year outside.........for some special Sporting event...........but it would be nice to have for when i want to have it..........


No outside mount? I thought they put that on all the '09 models. Its definitely a nice feature and they also provided the electrical outlet and cable hookup...I will definitely let you know if I find anything. If I do, do you want me to order you one?
[/quote]

Thanks for the offer, but no do not get me one...........My mount is different.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

found something that may help

Try these People you will have to email or call as it is not listed on their site......


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> found something that may help
> 
> Try these People you will have to email or call as it is not listed on their site......


Thanks!! I called and they sell it separately for $8.99 plus 2.00 shipping. I want to check with Keystone first and make sure its the right one?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I called Keystone - and they told me to call a local Keystone dealer. I ended up calling Gayle Kline RV (the same ones who worked on my '09 250RS with the window issue) and they are going to order the part for me!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> I called Keystone - and they told me to call a local Keystone dealer. I ended up calling Gayle Kline RV (the same ones who worked on my '09 250RS with the window issue) and they are going to order the part for me!!


Did they Quote you? I bet it is the same or slightly more...........than direct............but i would buy it from the local dealer on something like that as well, that way you know you have someone you trust to take care of it.


----------



## ouden5 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a 2006 and it came without. I did some research from my dealer. They said it would be about $90 thru them but I then did some research and the company that makes them also makes to sell retail. They would not sell the wall bracket separate though. Go to google and type in RCA MAF30. and you can get on line at less cost. I am sure it is the exact match. I plan to order some in spring both for inside and outside.

hope this helps


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a 09 loft model and asked the dealer about anoth mount set so I did not always have to move the main TV. I have had no luck with them. After researching and researching I fount that walmart.com sells a TV mount from a manufactuer called "Ready, set, mount" that is basically the exact mount used on the outback but in black color vs. the silver. They are pricey at $60 but I have bought (2) mounts and they fit exact. Now my TT has more TV's than my house. go figure....lol


----------

